# "Weird, True & Freaky" on Animal Planet



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm actually watching this show right now and the subject is "Obese Beasts."
I'm sure this has been posted before, but for those that haven't seen, the #5 on the countdown was George the hedgehog.
In 2007 he was found in Surrey and weighed 5lbs! hehe They said, when he was balled, he was the size of a soccer ball!

[attachment=0:e4xvmzoy]george.jpg[/attachment:e4xvmzoy]


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

That's a big hedgehog. I thought european hedgehogs got pretty big though.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard of him before. He's HUGE! I just wonder if that's the biggest hedgehog on the planet, found or not.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I've seen this article before. Experts believe that he has a glandular problem that causes him to overeat. That's why he is so overweight. Poor thing! It can't be too comfortable.


----------



## Mimosa (Aug 2, 2009)

I've never seen a European hedgehog that huge and I see them all the time outside. (found a dead one yesterday that got hit by a car  )

I've seen this article before too and that image keeps sticking in my mind.

When we are with other people and we see a European hedgehog everyone start cooing how cute it is but my boyfriend is a terrible chauvinist and has to mention to me how much cuter and prettier whitebellied hedgies are :lol:


----------

